# Wathose - Füsslinge zu groß?!



## spaniac (20. Januar 2011)

Moin,

ich habe mir günstig eine Wathose von Snowbee geschossen, auch in der passenden Füsslingröße (44-46, ich habe normalerweise 46), nur sind die Füsslinge deutlich zu groß.

Ich könnten nun 3 Paar Socken anziehen, aber insgesamt wirkt das immer noch zu groß und sitzt auch nicht fest am Fuss, was das Einsteigen fast unmöglich ist. Deswegen folgende Frage:

Wie eng müssen die Füsslinge sitzen? Und wieviel größer sollten die Watschuhe sein? In meine jetzigen normalen Trecking-Stiefel (ziehe ich eigentlich nur im normalen Alltagsgebrauch an) pass ich auf keinen Fall rein.


----------



## minus1 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wathose - Füsslinge zu groß?!*

also im Normalfall sollten die Füßlinge schon gut passen, vielleicht 1 Nummer größer sein als die eigenen Füße.
Bei den Watschuhen geht man auch von 1 bis 2 Nummern größer aus.
Ist ja schlußendlich auch eine Frage der Sicherheit !


----------



## volkerm (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wathose - Füsslinge zu groß?!*

Moin,

da kannst Du nix anderes machen, als Dir Watschuhe in Riesengröße zu besorgen.
Ich habe das Thema vor- und zurück durch, und nehme nur noch Bootfoot- waders, mit angeklebten Stiefeln.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wathose - Füsslinge zu groß?!*

Naja ... wenn du im Winter angeln gehen willst, dann würde ich dir schon zu größeren raten, denn dann ziehe dicke Socken an und schon brauchste Platz im Füßling


----------



## volkerm (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wathose - Füsslinge zu groß?!*

Hallo Toni,

das Problem bei den Fuß- Parisern ist m.E., daß sie im Kaltwasser drücken, leicht zwar, aber genug, um kalte Füße zu bekommen.
Darum rate ich zu Bootfoot, und das in großzügigem Ausmaß.
Seit ich die habe, hatte ich nie wieder kalte Füße, auch nicht bei Eiswasser.
Und die Mär, daß man damit unsicherer läuft, hat sich für mich nach einigen Trips mit Watschuh- Trägern erledigt.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## spaniac (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wathose - Füsslinge zu groß?!*

ok, dann mal die karten auf den tisch 

wer hat welche schuhgröße (halbschuhe oder lederschuhe, keine sportschuhe) und trägt welche größe in integrierten watfüsslingen? ich messe auch gerne mal nach


----------



## NickAdams (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wathose - Füsslinge zu groß?!*

Bei mir hat immer eine Nummer größer gereicht. Das muss man eben probieren. Wichtig ist, dass der Sitz fest ist, sonst liegt man schnell im Wasser.

So long,

Nick


----------



## minus1 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wathose - Füsslinge zu groß?!*



spaniac schrieb:


> ok, dann mal die karten auf den tisch
> 
> wer hat welche schuhgröße (halbschuhe oder lederschuhe, keine sportschuhe) und trägt welche größe in integrierten watfüsslingen? ich messe auch gerne mal nach


Schuhgröße 42 normal.
Watschuhe Scierra Ipac Größe 11 was 44/45 entspricht. Ich muß allerdings sagen, das die mit Filzsohle ein wenig kleiner ausfallen, als die mit der Gummisohle.
Die Füßlinge an der Scierra Blackwater Hose dürften Gr. 43 haben. Übrigens,ich habe in dieser Kombi auch schon bei Schneetreiben in der Ostsee gestanden *ohne* kalte Füße zu bekommen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wathose - Füsslinge zu groß?!*

konkret bei mir: Füßlinge 1,5 Nummern größer als Schuhgröße; ich kann damit dicke Wollsocken anziehen, was beim Winterangeln bei mir sehr angebracht ist.


----------



## minus1 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wathose - Füsslinge zu groß?!*

geht in den meisten Fällen auch nicht anders, da es bei Hosen und Schuhen nicht um Maßanfertigungen handelt, iregendeinen Kompromiss geht man immer ein,


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wathose - Füsslinge zu groß?!*

Hallo Spaniac,

wenn dir bei einer Wathose, die mit Schuhgröße 44 bis 46 angegeben ist, die Füßlinge 3 Nummern zu groß sind, obwohl du Schuhgröße 46 hast, stimmt irgend etwas nicht.

Ich kenne die Snowbee Wathosen, da stimmen normalerweise die Größenangaben. Möglicherweise wurden in der Produktion die falschen Füßlinge angebracht. Ich würde die Hose umtauschen.

Die Füßlinge sollen normalerweise so groß sein, dass du zwei paar Socken anziehen kannst und dann nicht mehr viel Platz ist. Sie sollen aber auch nicht stramm über dem Fuß sitzen.




> das Problem bei den Fuß- Parisern ist m.E., daß sie im Kaltwasser drücken, leicht zwar, aber genug, um kalte Füße zu bekommen.
> Darum rate ich zu Bootfoot, und das in großzügigem Ausmaß.
> Seit ich die habe, hatte ich nie wieder kalte Füße, auch nicht bei Eiswasser.
> Und die Mär, daß man damit unsicherer läuft, hat sich für mich nach einigen Trips mit Watschuh- Trägern erledigt.


 
Das kann ich nun gar nicht bestätigen. Wenn die Füßling und vor allem die Schuhe passen spricht so ziemlich alles für Hosen mit Füßlingen: Ich kann mir die perfekt passenden Schuhe dazu aussuchen, ich kann die Hose zum Trocknen komplett auf links umdrehen, und ich habe einen sicheren Stand. Wieso das eine Mär sein soll, verstehe ich nicht. Und je nachdem, wo man watet, ist ein guter Stand enorm wichtig. Ich habe auch noch nie einen Bergwanderer mit Gummistiefeln gesehen. #c

So ziemlich alle meiner Bekannten tragen an der Küste Stockingfoots, und keiner will zu Bootfoots zurückkehren.


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## minus1 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wathose - Füsslinge zu groß?!*

...genau so isses|good:


----------



## volkerm (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wathose - Füsslinge zu groß?!*

Hallo Kuddel,

ich bin lernfähig, und wir sind auch alle verschieden.
In meinem persönlichen Fall ist es einfach so, daß offensichtlich die äußeren Hautgefäße auf Druck nicht mehr durchblutet werden.
Da reicht schon die Neopren- Stulpe am Handgelenk.
Da kann man nur probieren.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Marian 25469 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wathose - Füsslinge zu groß?!*



spaniac schrieb:


> ok, dann mal die karten auf den tisch
> 
> ich messe auch gerne mal nach


 

Oha, ein Feti #6

Aber nicht das wir auch noch die Hosen runter lassen müssen |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Flyfisher1 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wathose - Füsslinge zu groß?!*

Ob die Watschuhe eine oder zwei Nummern größer sein müssen, lässt sich pauschal nicht sagen, es hängt von den Füßlingen ab, da Diese aus unterschiedlich dickem Neopren bestehen können. Ich habe den Ritt erst im letzten Jahr durch. Mein atmungsaktive Wathose fing nach ausreichend langer Lebendauer, das Nässen an. Also musste eine Neue her. Schuhe gleich mitbestellen?  Größe 41 hatten die Alten Hodgman - Treter und waren auch schon ziemlich abgenutzt. DAM - Watschuhe bot mein Lieferant, für 50,- € im Bündel dazu. Ein durchaus preiswerter und robuster Watschuh mit Filzsohle.  Die gelieferten Watschuhe in Größe 41 waren zu klein.Also umgetauscht in Größe 42. das schien zu passen. Zumindest beim Trockentest. Nach einiger Zeit im Wasser fingen sie dann doch an zu drücken und wurden immer unbequemer. So hatte ich ein paar Watschuhe stehen, die nicht passten. Nochmal Neu bestellen? Bei Real entdeckte ich ich ein Paar hohe Sportschuhe der Marke Uncle Sam für 20,- € Die habe ich anprobiert, " mit den Füßlingen an den Füssen" und benötigte Größe 43. 
Zu erst hatte ich bedenken, weil die ja keine Filzsohle hatten. Die Profilsohle der  Schuhe greift so gut dass eine Filzsohle überhaupt nicht erforderlich ist, im Gegenteil, man rutscht damit an glitschigen Böschungen, nicht mehr aus, so wie es mit Filzsohlen der Fall ist.
Da meine reguläre Schuhgröße nur 40 beträgt, ist es illusorisch eine Wathose zu bekommen die an den Füßen passt und meinen Bauch aufnimmt. Also sind meine Füsslinge immer zu groß. Ich ziehe sie bis ganz nach Hinten, so dass die Zehen fast Vorne anstoßen. Das weiche Neoprenmaterial verteilt sich, ohne zu drücken und die Lebendauer wird dadurch auch nicht beeinträchtig.


----------



## volkerm (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wathose - Füsslinge zu groß?!*

Hallo Achim,

das universellste zum Thema Sohle im Watbereich sind für mich die meiner Watstiefel, ich denke, es ist Le chameau.
Gummi- Profilsohle mit Stahlfaser- Splittern.
Gibt es so etwas zum Nachrüsten für Watschuhe/ Bootfoots?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## spaniac (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wathose - Füsslinge zu groß?!*

so, jetzt habe ich genau nachgemessen:

die füsslinge sind 31cm lang, was laut wikipedia UK 12,5-13 /E UR 48 entspricht, meine füsse sind mit 29cm ziemlich genau EUR 45 bzw. UK 10,5-11 entspricht.

hinzu kommt, dass der umfang der füsslinge über dem knöchel bei über 40cm liegt und den füssling noch lockerer macht.

werde jetzt noch einmal das ganze mit 3 paar socken anziehen, aber eigentlich habe ich keine lust auf watschuhe in größe 48...


habe zudem snowbee angeschrieben, warum die füsslinge über der angegebenen norm liegen, ich bin gespannt...


----------



## spaniac (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wathose - Füsslinge zu groß?!*

update:

snowbee hat innerhalb eines tages geantwortet und sagt, dass ich mich bitte an den händler wenden soll. habe noch einmal angeregt, dass ich die hose nach England schicke, da ich nicht glaube, dass der Händler da eine bessere Handhabe hat.

Naja, wenn das alles nichts wird, muss ich die Hose wohl verkaufen, für Leute mit großen Füssen sicherlich ein Traum


----------



## spaniac (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wathose - Füsslinge zu groß?!*

so, ich habe mich entschieden, die hose zu verkaufen, da mir der gesamte aufwand zu hoch ist, der preis war schließlich auch gut für den ich die hose bekommen habe.

wahrscheinlich liegen 0,5 größeneinheiten auch innerhalb der toleranz, auch wenn es etwas ärgerlich ist.

danke für eure hilfe, ich werde das schmuckstück mal im verkaufen-forum einstellen 


argl, das geht ja erst ab 90 tagen... nagut, kommt sie in die bucht


----------

